# Drywall finisher



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey guys, I got hammered during the flood, and didn't have flood insurance, so I need to get some estimates on some drywall work. PM if you are interested, trying to stay with local people. Thanks


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I am pretty far out... July ish. But if you can p.m. me an idea or send me a few pictures, I can give you a rough idea. Just in case you have to use someone not on the forum? Atleast you have a ballpark and do not get taken advantage of!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh and If you do not already have it cut out well above the water line. Do so ASAP!!!! Or it may already be too late???


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

If 6-8 inches of water came in the house and left the next day...does the drywall need to be replaced? Thanks


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Give me a call and I would be more than happy to come give you an estimate.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

The short answer yes. 
USG ( http://www.usg.com/content/usgcom/en.html ) 
Says if it is not addressed with in 24 hours, remove and replace.

How ever category 3 black water is a different animal. 




A smaller and more minor water spot caused by rain water leaking through a roof.
Water damage describes a large number of possible losses caused by water intruding where it will enable attack of a material or system by destructive processes such as rotting of wood, growth, rusting of steel, de-laminating of materials such as plywood, and many, many 




Category 1 Water - Refers to a source of water that does not pose substantial threat to humans and classified as "Clean Water". Examples are broken water supply lines, tub or sink overflows or appliance malfunctions that involves water supply lines.

Category 2 Water - Refers to a source of water that contains a significant degree of chemical, biological or physical contaminants and causes discomfort or sickness when exposed or even consumed. Known as "Grey Water". This type carries micro organisms and nutrients of micro organisms. Examples are toilet bowls with urine (no feces), sump pump failures, seepage due to hydrostatic failure and water discharge from dishwashers or washing machines.

Category 3 Water - Known as "Black Water" and is grossly unsanitary. This water contains unsanitary agents, harmful bacteria and fungi, causing severe discomfort or sickness. Type 3 category are contaminated water sources that affects the indoor environment. This category includes water sources from sewage, seawater, rising water from rivers or streams, ground surface water or standing water. Category 2 Water or Grey Water that is not promptly removed from the structure and or have remained stagnant may be re classified as Category 3 Water. Toilet back flows that originates from beyond the toilet trap is considered black water contamination regardless of visible content or color.[3]

Classes
Class of water damage is determined by the probable rate of evaporation based on the type of materials affected, or wet, in the room or space that was flooded. Determining the class of water damage is an important first step, and will determine the amount and type of equipment utilized to dry-down the structure:.[4]

Class 1 - Slow Rate of Evaporation. Affects only a portion of a room. Materials have a low permeance/porosity. Minimum moisture is absorbed by the materials.

Class 2 - Fast Rate of Evaporation. Water affects the entire room of carpet and cushion. May have wicked up the walls, but not more than 24 inches.

Class 3 - Fastest Rate of Evaporation. Water generally comes from overhead, affecting the entire area; walls, ceilings, insulation, carpet, cushion, etc.

Class 4 - Specialty Drying Situations. Involves materials with a very low permeance/porosity, such as hardwood floors, concrete, crawlspaces, plaster, etc. Drying generally requires very low specific humidity to accomplish drying.


Different removal methods and measures are used depending on the category of water. Due to the destructive nature of water, restoration methods also rely heavily on the amount of water, and on the amount of time the water has remained stagnant. For example, as long as carpet has not been wet for longer than 48 hours, and the water involved was not sewage based, you can usually save the carpet; however, if the water has soaked for longer, then your carpet is probably irreparable and will have to be replaced.[5] Water damage restoration can be performed by property management teams, building maintenance personnel, or by the homeowners themselves; however, contacting a certified professional water damage restoration specialist is often regarded as the safest way to restore water damaged property due to their training and extensive experience. 

Health hazards
Slight discolorations on the walls and ceiling may go unnoticed for a long time as they gradually spread and get more severe. Even if they are noticed, they often are ignored because it is thought that some discoloration will occur as a part of normal wear and tear in a home. Molds spread throughout the living space leading to serious health consequences. Symptoms caused by mold allergy are watery, itchy eyes, a chronic cough, headaches or migraines, difficulty breathing, rashes, tiredness, sinus problems, nasal blockage and frequent sneezing.

Good luck


----------

